# jack line install



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I am giving up, tried the search route thru a few places.....

How does one install jacklines on the boat? and what material does one use? 

I can find info on harness's, ie life jacket has it built in, I can find ready made straps to connect oneself to the jackline....but nothing on jacklines themselves. Their must be a semi std way of making/attaching them is there not?

marty


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

The prefered way these days seems to be webbing, because it lies flat and doesn't roll under the foot. It should run the legth of the boat on both side decks. Some string a centre line ahead of the mast to the bow too.


----------



## redcorvette1995 (Jun 16, 2005)

You need to make sure you use the webbing specifically manufactured for use as jacklines as it has a high breaking strength and has been treated to protect against UV degredation. Though the UV will still eat it eventually which is why you have to replace it periodically.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I hate to give you a generic answer to a question that I personally believe is boat specific, but here you go (CD's Tips):

Jackline:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...6/0/0/jackline/All_2/mode+matchallpartial/0/0

THis is what I use. It is nice to keep in the bag (that has a mesh at the bottom for drainage). I run it from the bow to stern cleat. The problem with that run is that if you fall over, you are hanging off the end of the boat. Many people prefer to stop short of the stern for that reason. Keep your tether short with a quick connect (will show shortly) such that you in theory hang from the boat versus fall in and are drug with the boat (if you are drug, you will likely drown or be forced to dissconnect). I also have lateral jacks in the cockpit for good tether points. Most boats are not rigged with this from the factory (although many Pacific Sea crafts, LRc's, and valiant's are). When you are sitting in the cockpit, being tethered to a jackline running outside the cockpit is uncomfortable and limits your movement in the cockpit. That is why the laterals are used inside the cockpit. Preudence is to hook up BEFORE you are free of the companionway. That is our rule at night or foul weather - not during the day (being honest).

The best way (for me) to run the line is as straight as possible inside the lower stays. I want to be able to get to the mast unimpeded. Each boat is a little different and some may require you to drop the line. In those places, you especially need a double-ended tether.

Here is my preference:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...853/0/0/tether/All_2/mode+matchallpartial/0/0

Notice the double hooks and quick release. Both are important. The double hook is so you are never free of the boat, the quick release is so you do not drown if you fall over and are being pulled by the boat (a really distinct possibility). You need something you can unshackle quickly and easily by touch (not sight).

As far as the harness, I dissagree with the prevailing argument of having them seperate from a lifejacket. I use this too:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...87&subdeptNum=106&storeNum=8&productId=256605

I realize a harness seperate may be more durable and useable, but I also feel from my experience, it is more likely to not be put on when it should (or a lifejacket not put on when it should). THis is all my wife and I will wear offshore, period, and it never comes off (night or day). They are comfortable and the D rings are built in for a quick connect. They also have an option for a manual inflate (important to me).

Others dissagree, and that is fine. I have just spent a lot of time in a jacket and want one that is comfortable and safe. If it is both, it is more likely to be worn.

That answer your questions?? You can click on the links above to purchase.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is sailnets stuff. Cheaper too:

http://shop.sailnet.com/product_info.php/cPath/72_81_480/products_id/29843

Buy from them if you can and the price is the same. They do keep this site open.

- CD


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

CD provides a good explanation, there are some additional points worth considering in this extensive thread on the subject:
http://www.sailinganarchy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=48227


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SF,

THis could get into a long thread. I have stepped on both line and webbing. They are both slippery in salt water. I don't find that a good argument not to use line. However, it is easier to differentiate the webbing (like a bright blue) from all the other lines on the boat. You are going to be crawling on all 4's too (in a sea) so stepping on it is less important than knowing where it is (in my opinion). The shorter runs and stopping short are good points that I did not elaborate on enough. We have laterals we run for connection from the cockpit. Also, most boats will require some seperate attach points. Ours did.

- CD


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Stemhead to cockpit on both sides. Aft termination far enough aft to allow someone full range of the cockpit while connected. Run them along the fore and aft route you use under sail (Inside or outside the shrouds) so the whole distance can be traversed without disconnecting. Strong attachments at both ends and strong line or web. Don't sweat the UV exposure; stow them when in port.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One theory on Jacklines is that they should stop about a tether length from the stern of the boat. That way you can't fall overboard off the stern. Falling overboard and getting dragged behind the boat is a good way to drown. 

If you're going to use webbing jacklines.... please remember to put about ten-to-twelve twists in them before fastening the second end. Not doing so will allow the jackline to thrum, and the noise will drive you crazy, as it nearly did Pete Goss on one of his single-handed races...where he cut the jackline to get rid of the noise. 

BTW, the West Marine tethers have rated very highly, and the new ones they have coming out in April have the stress-flags built into them, which the current ones are missing. You do want to have either a Gibb or Wichard hook on the boat end of the tether, rather than a plain spring hook—which can come undone accidentally.

Personally, I prefer the jacklines made by APS, which are 5/16" or 1/4" spectra line inside a protective polyester webbing, but that's just me. 

I would also install some padeyes on the foredeck and in the cockpit, which are better to use when working in those areas for extended periods of time. The Jacklines can often give you far more distance to "fall" than a well-placed hardpoint. 

I also prefer the two-legged tethers, where one is 2 meters and the other is only 1 meter. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Good answers, I guess now I should get to the real reason etc for needing them. first off, I am not planning an open ocean voyage with my Arcadia 30, Link to brochure for someone that wants to know the boat I have.

I sail on Puget sound, usually waves no more than 4 maybe 6' in a 30+ knot wind, if I get out to the straight of Juan de Fuca, 10-15+ waves could be the most I would see, but before going/getting caught in this condition, I would probably stay in port! or choose a different route to and from the San Juan islands, ie down the east side of Whidbey etc!

In the end, I may do a few local single handed races, that require in a nutshell, to be harnessed in while on deck or in the cockpit. My other issue, is if I sail single handed, spouse - as will I feel more comfortible in some conditions to be strapped in, Ie forward hanking unhanking the jibs/genoas etc. Or if we are double handed etc, in a wavier condition, where a rogue wave etc could send the boat oneway, you the other overboard, that person is still tethered. In a nutshell, I should not be in equal conditions where the one fellow was washed overboard off a Volvo 70 last summer in the atlantic by a large wave coming over the deck.

CD did answer one thought I had, ie tie the straps or a smaller rope to the fore and aft cleats. This is great until one wants to go to the mast, with inbound ie against the cabin shrouds as I have. Or run them inside the shrouds and go forward via the cabin top, not my first choice.

I can also see having something in the cockpit too vs tethered to the outside lines. Would make it hard to tack etc.

Someone else mentioned eye bolts or equal as connection points, that was another thought, but was not sure how to attach them persay, or what to use.

My thought on storage, was literally to have locking biners or loops to tie to teh cleats or equal to attach the lines when out and needed, then store them inside when moored the rest of the time. If off shore was more the game, I could see a more permanant attach point/fix. I am thinking the cleats could be the best option for the fore aft useage now.

Now to go look a the links to see if I am on the right track thinking.

Thanks for info so far, hopefully the other info I have writtend helps in solving issue for my use vs other uses, ie ocean crossing. Altho, I am sure the safety factor to some degree needs to be equaly thought out.

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Marty-

Most jacklines have a loop on one end, which can be used to attach the jackline to a padeye or eyebolt. The other end, which is often plain, can be attached to a cleat fairly easily. 

Personally, I don't like using any hardware on the jacklines, as the carabiners or shackles tend to be toe stubbers... 

BTW, I leave mine setup pretty much all season. It makes more sense to have them out all the time, because if you have to constantly re-rig them, they may not be in place when you really need them.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'll have to wonder down to theboat and figure out what I have or do not have at the bow to tie something to. The rear cleats may work, as we usually disconnect those lines while sailing. Altho, it might be nice to have something a bit farther farward so one does not get drug behind the transom if one got back that far. 

I have one of the 4000 series life jackets mentioned, along with two mustang equals. So now it is getting the tethers, and appropriate webbing etc to work where I need it to work for me. 

I acn also see as sailingdog points out, and an email thru a local email group, where having the lines out all the time can be good. A local person was out on a nice day, a squall cam thru, and winds went from 10 to 30+ in less than 15 min, and they could not get forward to take the jib down, so the main came down, and down wind they went until the squall ended 30 min later or so, about as quick as it showed up.

Such fun, whom said boats were work?

Marty


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

My previous jack-lines were plastic covered wire between padeyes. They did roll underfoot and with bare feet were uncomfortable, so now I have webbing. I don't have a thrumming problem, so far, but my deck has combings.
I sail single-handed a lot, so the tethers and harness is more important to me than the life jacket. The system has to stop me falling overboard, of if that fails, let me get to the stern, because its the only place I have chance to get back on board via the stern ladder. It is rigged with a quick release on the waterline to drop its lower section. That means a twin line tethers, one short enough to stop me going over and the other long enough to get me to the stern (if I get knocked when the short one is being re-attached). The standard tethers are too short for the long one, but about OK for the short one. I don't like many of the latch arrangements, they are cold finger cutters.
I use a lifejacket harness at the moment, but I am not happy with it. It needs a crotch strap, otherwise its fairly useless. A climbing harness is better and can also be used to get up the mast (but that's another story).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Idiens-

I don't like climbing harnesses for use on sailboats, other than climbing the mast. They tend to attach lower on the body and if yo fall in, they can cause you to be inverted... head down... which is bad. 

The Plastic covered wire is really bad material for jacklines, as the wire will corrode sight unseen inside the plastic.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> They tend to attach lower on the body and if yo fall in, they can cause you to be inverted... head down... which is bad.


Depends on the type and your CG. But raise both arms in a life-jacket harness, without a crotch strap, and it will either come off or strangle you. With a crotch strap, the pain is elsewhere. 



sailingdog said:


> The Plastic covered wire is really bad material for jacklines, as the wire will corrode sight unseen inside the plastic.


 Right, which is another reason why it came off.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Idiens said:


> Depends on the type and your CG. But raise both arms in a life-jacket harness, without a crotch strap, and it will either come off or strangle you. With a crotch strap, the pain is elsewhere.


LOL That's why I have a spinlock deckware pro PFD/Harness... has thigh straps rather than a crotch strap... doesn't crush the family jewels in the process of saving your life.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

So in the end, it still comes down to, "DO NOT FALL OFF THE BOAT!"   

The life jacket will kill you, the climbing harness will definitly kill you! been there done that on an overhang climbing   Leg blood pressure went out climbing the mast last summer. 

In the end, it does not sound like there is a perfect solution, just on that you will wear, makes it so you can move around deck etc. Kinda like all the variaties of life jackets, one for all occasions! with that, so far I do like the inflatibles. 

I'm going to run down to the boat here in 15 or so min and see what I have or do not have besides cleats to connect jack lines too. She came with some kind of harness and a rope line with a connector of some sort. But if it is like a lot of stuff on board, that we inherited, it is probably from out of the mid 80's ot early 90's when the original owner initially stocked this boat, or off the boats they had since the 70's. Including live aboarding with their two daughters.

Marty

Marty


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I suppose if one used a block and tackle as a tether .....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We use these...they have held up well over time.

http://www.landfallnavigation.com/wichardjack.html


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

This has been a very informative thread. I always wondered why you shouldn't attach a jackline to a mooring cleat. Some of the thread writers referred to a "lateral line" type of set up in the cockpit. How does that rig? We currently run a line fore and aft in our cockpit as well as separate padeyes for the helm and the two winch positions. Is this the same thing? We also run a couple of webbing "grab loops" tied to cleats to aide in moving around the cockpit.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Most boats have too few places to hang onto, so rigging some more in places where experience tells you they are missing, is a very good idea. That applies down below too, where there are usually too few overhead grabholds. webbing loops are good there too, and don't hurt the head.


----------



## JustinC25 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've seen the nylon webbing jacklines and often on one end it either has the sewn loop or a loop with a clip attached. How do you secure the other free end to your cleat without a loop or clip? Is there a specific way to tie webbing?

I recently bought a Mustang auto inflatable life jacket with a built in harness and I plan to buy the jacklines and tethers soon.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I wrap mine around the horn of a cleat just like a dockline.
pigslo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I do the same but then whip the end to the standing part of the line with some sail twine to prevent it from being accidentally loosened.  Jacklines are not something that you want to have doubts about their ability to hold...cause finding out is usually a bad thing.


----------

